# Word of the Day : Supine



## Bretrick (Nov 27, 2021)

(Of a person) Lying face upwards
Not all abdominal exercises need to be performed in the supine position. ·


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 27, 2021)

If you drink a lot of Wine, you may end up supine.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 27, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> If you drink a lot of Wine, you may end up supine.


I was often supine in my drinking days


----------



## RubyK (Nov 27, 2021)

I saw many people who ended up _supine_ at parties in my younger days.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

I prefer to be in the supine position when swimming...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 27, 2021)

From nursing school: “Supine you are looking at stars, prone you are looking at pebbles”


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 27, 2021)

A man tried to swim in the Rhine.
He did not make it this time.
He got a leg cramp, now he's flat as a stamp,
Stuck in a coffin supine.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 28, 2021)

I do most of my exercises laying supine in my bed.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 28, 2021)

Whenever I faint, I usually wind up supine on the floor.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 28, 2021)

I enjoy the supine position in the comfort of my bed.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 28, 2021)

*Snoopy laying down in supine position, face up.

*


----------

